# Horror Board Short Story Contest



## trentsketch (Jul 27, 2009)

Over at IMDB, I run a monthly short story contest for the Horror Board. I told them I would not start asking for submissions off site until after the first contest is complete. I figured now that Halloween is done, some of you might have the time or interest to participate in this contest.

November will be the second of these monthly contests.

The contest is designed to be a fun opportunity to share horror fiction with a captive audience, genuine horror fans, though I do provide handmade prizes for each division in the contest. There are no fees or other hidden costs, and I do not profit at all from the contest. The rights to the stories always belong to the author; I only ask that any participant allows me to host the story until the voting is completed for that month's contest. If for any reason you would want your story removed from the site, I am more than happy to oblige.

For November 2009, there are two divisions:

The Open Division is a horror free for all. If you have what you believe is an original horror short story, you may enter it. Only one story in the Open Division per author each month.

The Challenge Division is much more rigid in structure. It is a very short fiction contest. Writers can submit an original very short piece of fiction, under 1500 words, that deals with the following theme: "vast." Only one story in the Challenge Division per author each month.

To enter, you need only e-mail me your submission as a .rtf or .doc (not .docx) attachment by 10 November, 11:59PM EST: [email protected] . Include your preferred byline and division entering in the body of the e-mail.

Voting begins on 11 November and runs until 20 November, 11:59PM EST. Once you read all of the story, you vote by e-mailing your top three stories ranked in order of preference: [email protected] . 1st place receives 5 points, 2nd place receives 3 points, and 3rd place receives 1 point. The winner in each division is the story with the most points.

It really is for fun and I know that Halloween and horror tend to blur borders pretty often. Judging by the amount of visual creativity on this site, I can only assume there are a handful of writers, as well.


----------



## trentsketch (Jul 27, 2009)

Voting's open in the contest. The stories are all pretty quick reads and I know the authors will appreciate any feedback.


----------

